# More questions about the "following" feature



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2020)

*I have had a few instances of  getting a notification that a new member is following me.  Now, I am not exactly sure what following does in the grand scheme of things. I looked all over my profile, and cannot find a spot that tells me who is following me.  Is there any way to take someone off my follower list??*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2020)

Interesting question.

Marie, I went to my profile and clicked on the About tab.

I just looked and saw a list of people that follow me and also a list of people that I follow but I have no idea how this works.

I don't recall making a decision to follow anyone, is it a carryover from the list of friends on the old system?


----------



## peppermint (Feb 9, 2020)

I never knew people were following people.here...If you don't know them and don't know where you live....Who Care's.....


----------



## Pecos (Feb 9, 2020)

When I first started enjoying this forum, I noted a couple of people whose comments struck me as being very wise and worth paying special attention to. I activated the "follow" function, but nothing happened. I was hoping to get some kind of notice when these very sage people posted, but nothing so I don't think it works. Since it seems to worry folks, and doesn't make any difference, I will "unfollow" them.

But for what it is worth, I you saw that I have you on my follow list, it means that I have a very high opinion of your views and comments.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

I have 39 followers... I take it as a compliment, because I don't ''follow '' anyone... not because I'm uninterested in people but because I'm on the forum a lot so I can see when anyone posts and read it then, I don't need notification.

However we don't get notification on this new forum when those who are being followed post..or at least that's my understanding, so I don't think there's a lot of reason to use the function.

Just as an aside, lots of people, have been clicking on the* follow *option when looking at a posters' info.. because   the '*'about*'' info is not immediately obvious here.. so for those who want to know how to find the ''profile info '' of a poster, you can just click on the users' avatar  then when it opens look under the users name, say for example @Robert59 ...  you will see the word '*' about'*'..click on that and you will find out all the info that robert has posted about himself...


----------



## Matrix (Feb 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't recall making a decision to follow anyone, is it a carryover from the list of friends on the old system?


Yes, a friend on the old system is mutual following on the new system.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

I have followers and I also follow.

My first follower was, SeaBreeze, and while I never expressed this before until now, I was so appreciative of her follow, because I was a newcomer and it made me feel so welcome.

Thank you for that, SeaBreeze! 

As for future follows and followings, some came about through members initiating to follow me, and me them, and being old-fashioned as I am, I followed them back. I have always believed in reciprocating.

I have extended follows to a few members, with no reply or acknowledgment back from them, which told me one of two things, that A, they weren't interested, or B, they were uncomfortable with the idea of me following them, so I retracted my follows accordingly.

IMO it's a nice way to recognize those who I appreciate and enjoy on the forum.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

One tidbit I overlooked adding to my last post... just because you are not on my follow list currently, doesn't mean I don't appreciate you, it just means I haven't gotten around to adding you to my follow list yet.

Cheers to the future!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One tidbit I overlooked adding to my last post... just because you are not on my follow list currently, doesn't mean I don't appreciate you, it just means I haven't gotten around to adding you to my follow list yet.
> 
> Cheers to the future!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't recall making a decision to follow anyone, is it a carryover from the list of friends on the old system?


Yes Marie, I think those of us who were friends on the old software, showed as followed/followers.  From what I understand, following is just a show of friendship or appreciating someone's posts.  I'm not aware of any notifications of member's posts that we follow.  Also, we can unfollow someone we followed, but there doesn't seem to be a way to remove those who chose to follow us.  On the old software, I think we could unfriend anyone regardless of who sent the friend request.

To follow someone, click on their user name and go to their profile page, then click on Follow.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 10, 2021)

Tony


----------

